# How Much Does A S/s 50l Job Weigh?



## Sammus (31/7/07)

Hi, out of pure curiosity, how much does a Lion Nathan S/S 50L keg weigh when empty?

This is purely hypothetical of course, theres no way I'd want to to know for any application, like plugging specific heat values into beersmith or anything... 

But yeah, I searched to no avail... please help

S


----------



## Gerard_M (31/7/07)

Sammus said:


> Hi, out of pure curiosity, how much does a Lion Nathan S/S 50L keg weigh when empty?
> 
> This is purely hypothetical of course, theres no way I'd want to to know for any application, like plugging specific heat values into beersmith or anything...
> 
> ...




12.5 kgs. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika (31/7/07)

Try 0.38 to start with. I'm down to 0.33 h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/07)

12.8Kg and .350 here


----------

